#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thai Visas and Visa Runs >  >  Home visit

## Pragmatic

Been here 10 years. Never have I had a home visit by immigration. Just a bit of info first. Up until about a month ago Kap Choeng Imm office did a 'Retirement Extension' on the spot. Now they give you  '30 days Consideration' stamp first. They gave no notice of rule change.

About a month ago we booked an hotel for a long w/e away. Whilst at KCI we got told that we would have a home visit in the coming week. My wife points out that we go away on the coming Friday so won't be in. The fooking stupid officer then asks my wife why didn't we wait until we'd finished with the 'Retirement Extension' before booking. Is it me or are they all numpties? They changed the rules. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

So what happens if they phone Thursday to say they're coming Friday? Do we have to be in? Will it affect my extension by them not being able to come? After all, I'd assume they're going to blitz around where I live and won't want to come back the following week for just one person, due to the distance of travel?

----------


## Pragmatic

I told Immigration that we wouldn't be in for a home visit on Friday 9th due to us going away. Guess what day they phone to say they're coming? Yep Friday 9th. We were previously told they'd phone the day before their visit. Fcuking numpties. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## toddaniels

Seeing as today is the 12th, what happened? Were you not at home? Did you move the home visit appointment or did you bend to their will and cancel your trip?

----------


## boloa

> I told Immigration that we wouldn't be in for a home visit on Friday 9th due to us going away. Guess what day they phone to say they're coming? Yep Friday 9th. We were previously told they'd phone the day before their visit. Fcuking numpties.


And will they ask for Diesel Money ,I know some have been asked 2 or 3 K  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Pragmatic

> Seeing as today is the 12th, what happened? Were you not at home? Did you move the home visit appointment or did you bend to their will and cancel your trip?


We wuz 2 hours into our journey when they phoned. We got no apology of failing to give a days notice. The guy accepted our explanation and arranged an appointment for Friday coming at 2pm. So now we  get a weeks notice. That will give us enough time to arrange for the village headman and a neighbour to be in attendance.

----------


## Pragmatic

> And will they ask for Diesel Money ,I know some have been asked 2 or 3 K


They can ask. The nearby Yipoon guy got a visit a few weeks back. He paid the village headman 300 Baht to be in attendance and the imm officer nothing. At the end of his 30 day under consideration he phoned Kap Choeng to see if his extension had been granted. He was told 'no' and they hung up. I don't know anything else regarding that at present.

----------


## mudcat

And then when the "under consideration" period is almost up (application to extend original visa  August 18, home visit a week later, and permission to stay extended to Saturday October 17) they still cannot answer a telephone inquiry whether the approval is in house, but to call back on the 16th.  Hopeless.

----------


## Pragmatic

I have a home visit in about 30 minutes. For me I couldn't give a shit about it. Whereas my missus is running around like an headless chicken. She wants to know if she should go out and buy them a gift in the form of fruit. I told her no. I also told her not to pay petrol money if they ask , or don't ask, either way. She says it's not expected that they will ask for money but being government workers it's expected to offer them tea money. Again I've said no. Will let you know later what's expected during the visit.

----------


## Neverna

Good man. I'm sure you will stick to your principles. It could get "interesting".

----------


## Pragmatic

> I'm sure you will stick to your principles. It could get "interesting".


Just remind me of my principles please.

----------


## chassamui

Dealings with government officials are always a headache. I hope they get the message that you have no intention of being fucked about.
Good luck with it.

----------


## baldrick

> but being government workers it's expected to offer them tea money


yes - not just from white boys but all thais - it is so fcuking pervasive

but as a whitefella you may get away with it as they tell themselves and cronies that falang don't know the ways of thai and thus do not tarnish their facade

video the visit

----------


## Pragmatic

They turned up 40 minutes late. They decided to visit the farang who's appointment was after mine first. 
Two male officers arrive. In attendance were the village headman and a witness to my living at my address. They had to answer a few questions which were entered onto a laptop and then printed off.  They bring a printer. The witnesses then sign the questionnaire. My wife had to give the names of our 3 kids plus ages and have photocopies of my ordinary bank account.
They then spend 15 minutes just talking and drinking coffee. They never entered the house or took any photo's of it. A photo was taken of my wife, me, the headman and the witness alongside the 2 officers. Altogether with idle chatter they were here 30 minutes.
I asked why these visits were taking place. They said 'because of the BKK bombings'.  
On TV forum there has been claims that after the 30 day extension of stay the paperwork wasn't ready. So I asked an officer what to do in the event mine isn't. He said 'Retirement Extension' paperwork is being done in house. Whereby 'Marriage' are processed at head office. So no problem, paperwork will be done by end of 30 day consideration.

Edit: Immigration officers also told us that they will no longer allow N Africans to teach English at the schools. The village high school here employs N Africans, usually from Cameroon, to teach English.

----------


## taxexile

> photocopies of my ordinary bank account.


how nice of us falangs to be so accommodating when asked by employees of a government organisation known to be corrupt from top to bottom  to provide them with photocopies of ones bank account, account numbers, amounts in the account, address, photograph, house registration books and passport details.

there have been occasions in the past when at an immigration office and i have asked for information, for it to be given to me printed or scribbled on the reverse of someone's photocopied document providing their bank details, passport copies, addresses etc.

----------


## chassamui

The hoops we jum[ through are getting smaller and more numerous. All part of a grand plan to keep us in our place and bury them in paperwork, while maintaining full employment.

I once read that Cuba employed uniformed staff to press the walk button for you at pedestrian crossings. Probably anti Castro propaganda but I found it amusing.

----------


## toddaniels

That is the biggest crock of shit I've heard someone going thru! 
You're on an extension of stay based on being over 50. It doesn't matter one iota that you're married OR have children. They aren't a prerequisite to get that extension. If your thai wife had already done that TM.30 Alien in residence form, all you do is meet the criteria for a yearly extension financially and you're done. 

Rather than hoop jump like that, I'd come down here, fill out a change of address form, stating my address as some hotel (or a friends condo), turn it into Bangkok immigration, apply for and get my yearly extension in a day, turn aroundm hoof it back home, change my address back to Nakhon Nowhere and do my 90 days reports there until the next year, when I'd do it all over again. 

I went onto that buriram forum and looked at their thread about the 30 day under consideration for retirement extensions at KCI. The first entry of them doing this was June 30, 2015.. That's a month and a half BEFORE the bangkok bombings so that was a total bullshit answer from them.

If those Cameroonians have a legit visa and work permit, I'd tell those I/O's to go pound salt. Conversely, if they're illegally working on tourist visas sans a work permit.. Well, that's on the head man.. Ultimately it's the teachers who'll take the brunt of it.

As and off topic aside; just WTF are Africans doin' in bumfuck nowhere thailand teachin' engrish anyway?   

Again, sorry to read about the b/s you went thru.

----------


## Happy As Larry

> As and off topic aside; just WTF are Africans doin' in bumfuck nowhere thailand teachin' engrish anyway?


Making a living?

----------


## Happy As Larry

> I once read that Cuba employed uniformed staff to press the walk button for you at pedestrian crossings. Probably anti Castro propaganda but I found it amusing.


A number of years ago I was doing some business down in Montevideo. I happened yo get into an elevator in a relatively small building - certainly no more than 10 floors as I recall. The Elevator could hold about 6 average adults maximum, yet in the corner sat a man on a barstool asking those getting into the elevator the floor they requested and punching the appropriate button.
I asked the local I was with why the need. He replied that it gave some work and money to the individual concerned and better this than hang around street corners all day.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Again, sorry to read about the b/s you went thru.


Not just me Tod.

----------


## Pragmatic

> As and off topic aside; just WTF are Africans doin' in bumfuck nowhere thailand teachin' engrish anyway?


They're agency workers and work cheaper than whitese I'd imagine?

----------


## chassamui

> hang around street corners all day.


The Cubans have that one stitched up. Allegedly.  :rofl:

----------


## mudcat

Having spent fifteen years visiting a Cuban girlfriend over almost twenty trips I never found the bureaucracy so unpredictable as what I find here, but then again I never tried to live there long term and my Spanish got better over time from the two-days in 1995 we spent at anchor in Baracoa  while everyone tried to figure out what to do with the gringos.  The Cuban Ministry of the Interior was  not to be messed with while the Thai Immigration are shambolic and contemptible.  So my take is Cuba = fear, Thai = loathing.

S

----------


## Neverna

> Originally Posted by Neverna
> 
> I'm sure you will stick to your principles. It could get "interesting".
> 
> 
> Just remind me of my principles please.


i assumed your earlier post reflected your principles. 




> I have a home visit in about 30 minutes. For me I couldn't give a shit about it. Whereas my missus is running around like an headless chicken. She wants to know if she should go out and buy them a gift in the form of fruit. I told her no. I also told her not to pay petrol money if they ask , or don't ask, either way. She says it's not expected that they will ask for money but being government workers it's expected to offer them tea money. Again I've said no.

----------


## Neverna

> Edit: Immigration officers also told us that they will no longer allow N Africans to teach English at the schools. The village high school here employs N Africans, usually from Cameroon, to teach English.


The Cameroonian lads should be alright. Cameroon isn't in North Africa. It's in central Africa.

----------


## rickschoppers

Unfortunately, I see these home visits as becoming more of a scam than verification of residence. To pay tea money is corruption and I thought the new regime was "working hard" to eliminate corruption in Thailand. It is too bad that you had to be put through this Prag, and as Todd stated, it should not be part of the retirement extension process.

About two years ago, I went into the Udon immigration office to obtain a married visa extension. I was given a long list of requirements including a home visit and pictures of my wife and I taken around our house. Needless to say, I felt the entire process to be a farce and another way to hassle foreigners living in Thailand. Since I was planning a home trip in a couple of months, I told my wife screw this and went up to Laos and obtained a tourist visa to cover my remaining days.

Since that time, I have been lucky enough to obtain one year multiple entry O visas from the Thai consulate in Los Angeles on brief home visits. I am currently waiting for one right now and will be returning to Thailand the beginning of November. I will come back to the US next September and repeat that process again. I hate to think about applying for an extension after that and wonder what additiinal hoops I will have to jump through.

I do not condone paying tea money to Thai government workers as a matter of habit or practice.

----------


## Pragmatic

What I fail to see is why some offices are doing home visits for a Retirement Extension and not others. In defense of the visiting officers I never felt intimidated compared to how they are at Kap Choeng office.
We were told at Kap Choeng that these visits would be bi-annual and stop on reaching 70 years old.

----------


## crippen

I had a home visit recently.  Local police and one immigration man.   Checked passport and visa stamps (noted Chong Chom visa runs),photos of me holding passport and away they went.   I am on mult-o visa as a pensioner issued in Hull,UK.   And off they went.

----------


## Norton

> That is the biggest crock of shit I've heard someone going thru!


Tis indeed. Never heard of such a bag of crap before. I'd raise hell at the highest levels of BKK immigration. Home visits, 30 day waiting period, pics of wife and kids, etc are in no way required for long stay extension to stay based on retirement.

Don't let the kunts jerk you around. Get all the Buriram folks you can to barrage Immigration with emails of complaint.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Local police and one immigration man.


Yeah, local police also come around here every year and take farangs details. The stupid thing about it is it's the same policeman every year. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Pragmatic

> I'd raise hell at the highest levels of BKK immigration.


So would I Mr Norton but my missus wants me to toe the line, Thai style, and accept it. Having 3 kids she's scared that my extension would be refused and I'm outa here.

----------


## mellow

Had the home visit a couple of days ago. 3 Immigration officers came, all very polite and friendly. A big difference than the ones at Kap Choeng. I was not asked for one satang. Very professional, and great attitude.

----------


## Pragmatic

> A big difference than the ones at Kap Choeng.


Don't get me wrong. The 2 guys who did my home visit were as friendly as could be. They were totally different to how the ones at the IO speak to you. They came dressed in civvies. May be when dressed in uniform they become different people?

----------


## mellow

Two were in uniform, the older man smartly dressed with a white shirt that had an insignia on top left side.

----------


## VocalNeal

Immigration came one day to visit the guy nextdoor. he wasn't home yet so we invited them in, gave them each a bottle of water.  Asked, seeing as they were here , if they wanted to see my visa/work permit etc? No thank you. When the neighbor came home they left.

----------


## david44

Does ths happen in any other country in the world?
3 civil servant spending a day out to confirm your address seems a job creation scheme wich is unlikley to vanish,I'd imagine any shakedowns will vary ,not every victim reports even on an anonymous forum for fear of seeming cowed

----------


## boloa

> Does ths happen in any other country in the world?



Have you never watched UK Border Force on TV  :Smile:  




> 3 civil servant spending a day out to confirm your address seems a job creation scheme wich is unlikley to vanish,I'd imagine any shakedowns will vary ,not every victim reports even on an anonymous forum for fear of seeming cowed


Only seems to happen outside of BKK and Pattaya......doubt if they would have enough staff and time if they did it in those area's !!

----------


## Pragmatic

> Only seems to happen outside of BKK and Pattaya......doubt if they would have enough staff and time if they did it in those area's !!


I can't see how they're doing it here. The area the small office has to cover is huge and farangs are well spread.

----------


## OhOh

> I do not condone paying tea money to Thai government workers as a matter of habit or practice.


When you were living and working in America what % of your annual earnings did you "voluntary" give to "American government workers" in the way of mandatory tax deductions?




> Does ths happen in any other country in the world?


Some countries have what they call "Joined up Government" this is expected to mean that if you are registered with the authorities any government department has access to your data. In addition there are companies which sell your personal location, financial health and more for a few pounds'$$'s

Ask Slaps what the Croydon Immigration Office demand of a resident foreigner. No papers and you are whisked off to a detention centre until you are deported. Stand in a UK city railway stations/Tesco supermarkets and watch the police interrogate "likely suspects". Look at the types of things DSS require you to have to prove proof of residence.

----------


## rickschoppers

^
What exactly is your point OhOh?

----------


## toddaniels

What I find funny (or sad) is; in all the years I've been trudging out to Chaengwattana Immigration Office and witnessing first hand people getting yearly extensions of stay based on retirement, married to a thai or supporting thai children of theirs, I've NEVER once seen an extension for retirement get a "30 day under consideration" stamp. They've all been issued on the spot. Plus none of the ones I know about had to show any documentation from their thai wife because their extension of stay wasn't based on having a thai wife, just on being over 50. 

Neither I have heard of a foreigner (using Chaengwattana) who got the 30 day under consideration stamp for being married to a thai ever report of having a home visit either. They just show up 30 days later and their file is sitting in the area where you get your results for extensions under consideration. 

I feel so sad you guys are put thru the ringer and I honestly can't see the logic in it at all.

There I go again, looking for logic where there is none...

----------


## Pragmatic

> There I go again, looking for logic where there is none...


This bit is even more illogical. I applied for my extension 22 days early. My extension was up on 24 Oct '15. I applied on 02 Oct. I got a 30 day 'under consideration' stamp. The stamp is dated in my passport for 23 Nov '15 to go back and get my 'Retirement Extension'. That is more than 30 days.  :Confused:

----------


## mudcat

That is the same as I had.  Goining in early doesn't result in an earlier return date, rater you are told to return 30-days after your extension or visa expired.  Hope you have better luck than I did getting anyone to look to see if the approval was back.  At least for me needed to wait more than an hour for the big man to come and thumb through the papers one more time.  I declined to pay for a re-entry permit as I would only go through the same rigamorole when I came back with a new passport.  Better to give my business to the embassy and apply for a new O-A visa and get a reprieve from the foolisness at KCI.

----------


## Pragmatic

I don't know about you Mudcat but I find it extremely hard to keep my temper when visiting KCI.

----------


## OhOh

> ^ What exactly is your point OhOh?


You are appalled at paying "government officials" in Thailand, but presumably whilst working in America you paid substantial taxes to city, state and federal departments who paid "government officials" on your behalf. Did you not feel appalled with how that money was distributed?

----------


## rickschoppers

^
Yes, but taxes are not voluntarily given as tea money, they are imposed on you. Big difference. I am appalled how most US taxes are allocated. Time for a revolution.

----------


## Neverna

Are the applications that are submitted in the provinces and given 30 days "under consideration" being sent to Bangkok to be "processed", "considered", "approved", "investigated" (before returning locally for the passports to be stamped up)?  If so, that might explain the delays and the lack of instant decisions by the immigration offices in the provinces.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Are the applications that are submitted in the provinces and given 30 days "under consideration" being sent to Bangkok to be "processed"


The 'applications' are sent to Korat (Regional Office) if it's for a 'Marriage Extension' whereas 'Retirement Extensions' are processed in house at Kap Choeng. There are reports that only 'Marriage Extensions' are taking longer than 30 days to process.

----------


## Thamesbank

> Originally Posted by boloa
> 
> Only seems to happen outside of BKK and Pattaya......doubt if they would have enough staff and time if they did it in those area's !!
> 
> 
> I can't see how they're doing it here. The area the small office has to cover is huge and farangs are well spread.


Just think of the mileage claims, each would claim.

----------


## Pragmatic

A farang who went to KCI office today following his '30 day under consideration stamp' expiring told me this was now the procedure. Well for him it was. Being as he'd been 'house visited' and been given good references by 2 villagers, he expected to just turn up and get his extension stamp. Unfortunately not. He had to be interviewed again by the 2nd and 3rd top guys in charge. The 3rd top guy in charge had done the 'home visit'.  :Confused:   Anyway he was interviewed by them and then had to wait before being interviewed by the top man himself. It was only after that that he was then given his 'Extension of Stay'. Total time spent at KCI office = 4 hours.
I'm due to go on 23 November. I let you know what shit they throw at me.

----------


## Norton

Holy shit that office is seriously out of control!

----------


## Pragmatic

Tell me about it. I'm very hot tempered and if I get treated the same I'm liable to say something. The guy who I quoted knows this and advised me to just let the wife do the talking. But why does my wife have to be there? It's for a 'Retirement Extension'.  :Confused:

----------


## boloa

> But why does my wife have to be there? It's for a 'Retirement Extension'.


Don't take her  :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

That's what I'm considering, but she thinks they won't give me my extension and give me another 30 days and requesting she be in attendance the next time I visit.
As I've said before. I think KCI is a penal posting and the officers don't like being there. Hence their attitude.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Personally, I'd take the wife and let her do all the talking. Simply smile and give the monkeys what they want. You can only win battles against the Thai if you truly do not give a fuck about losing. 
Todzzzz advice to sling your hook to Laksi in Bangkok or perhaps even Pattaya, for their Jomtien office, and take up residence there temporarily struck me as sensible in your circumstances, given the absurd demands being placed upon you.

Certainly, once you do get your extension I would seriously consider lodging a later of complaint to Immigration HQ and seek confirmation from them what the correct procedure is meant to be in Nakhon Nowhere. I would use a a good translator and submit the correspondence in Thai out of courtesy.

Good luck.

----------


## boloa

> Todzzzz advice to sling your hook to Laksi in Bangkok or perhaps even Pattaya, for their Jomtien office, and take up residence there temporarily struck me as sensible in your circumstances, given the absurd demands being placed upon you.


The problem with that is KCI in the past have refused to do any 90 reports if the extension has not been done at their office. I guess you could always try to do your 90 day reports on-line with the address you used to obtain your retirement extension!!
I know one guy that spends 6 months in Pattaya and 6 months here in Surin ( in the Cooler months ),he was told to do his 90 day reports in Chonburi even though he explained to KCI his living arrangements of 6 months down on the coast and 6 months up here in the sticks.They just said" you get extension in Chonburi , you do 90 day reports in Chonburi " .....so in fact they was telling him to brake the rules as they knew he was living up here for 6 months !! .

----------


## Norton

> I think KCI is a penal posting and the officers don't like being there


Not what I think. I think they are fucking with folks in hopes of getting an express service back hander.




> I would seriously consider lodging a later of complaint to Immigration HQ and seek confirmation from them what the correct procedure is meant to be in Nakhon Nowhere. I would use a a good translator and submit the correspondence in Thai out of courtesy.


Good advice.

----------


## Pragmatic

> I think they are fucking with folks in hopes of getting an express service back hander.


 The guy that I spoke with today said he thought  the same. I asked him why didn't slip them some dosh. He said he would have but they kept talking about corruption and he felt the interview may be a sting so stayed quiet.

----------


## toddaniels

I still can't see why you need your thai wife and all the documentation that you're married IF you're getting an extension of stay based on being over 50 (retirement).. 

I for one wouldn't offer out a single baht on those home visits. The exposure to be caught out tryin' to bribe an officer would just be too high.

----------


## Pragmatic

> I still can't see why you need your thai wife and all the documentation that you're married IF you're getting an extension of stay based on being over 50 (retirement)..


 Neither can I but this is KCI and they're a law unto themselves. If I recall correctly Tod you berated me for taking my wife with me for my extension last year. How lucky you are to not being married and not living in this area.

----------


## boloa

> Originally Posted by toddaniels
> 
> I still can't see why you need your thai wife and all the documentation that you're married IF you're getting an extension of stay based on being over 50 (retirement)..
> 
> 
>  Neither can I but this is KCI and they're a law unto themselves. If I recall correctly Tod you berated me for taking my wife with me for my extension last year. How lucky you are to not being married and not living in this area.


When I go to get my driving licenses renewed at Rattanaburi they insist on having copies of wifes ID card and house-book even though I have my own Yellow-house book. When I asked why and said what if I wasn't married they said" if you want licenses do as we ask or go elsewhere!!! " ...so it's not just Immigration that make up their own rules  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Pragmatic

> I have my own Yellow-house book.


 I too have my Yellow Book.




> it's not just Immigration that make up their own rules


 You are correct because even to obtain a 'Yellow Book' each district office is different in what documents are required.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by Pragmatic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by toddaniels
> ...



Folk should never lose sight of the inescapable fact they are living within a medieval society which seeks to control its citizens. The feudal measures in place that anchor all to their place of birth or residence are designed to ensure no one might escape the net. 

It's third world and to expect them to forego their bureaucratic straitjackets  is tantamount to treason, sedition and revolution.

Of course, one can have a little sport when they demand some document or other and ask why but invariably this is futile because no one can answer - they have all been told somewhere along the line by a superior officer and it is a feature of their culture to not  question anything they are being told by someone socially higher than they.

Unthinking, usually stupid and illogical to a degree of imbecility but then, these are all hallmarks of what passes for the Thai consciousness. 

That is why the place is such an incoherent mess.

----------


## terry57

^

We can break down Thegents post to simply say,

Give em what they want, get the business done and go home.

No point kicking against the wind here.     Drive ya self nuts.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Err, that's what I have already said in my earlier response to Pragmatic.

----------


## terry57

^

Yes I was just breaking it down a Tad, 

Your long winded responses confuse some of the readers who aren't so intellectual.   :Smile:

----------


## boloa

> ^
> 
> Give em what they want, get the business done and go home.
> 
> No point kicking against the wind here.     Drive ya self nuts.


Not always !!!...The last time I renewed my Driving License the guy behind the desk said to me " Farang can't have 5 year Car Driving License,only one year" so I replied " then why did I get a 5 year Driving License here 9 months ago for my Motorbike ?? " 
He disappeared out the back and his superior came out and sorted my new License for me. I first guy stayed out in the back office until I left. After I left I looked through the windows and could see him peering out the office door to see if I had gone  :Smile:  

If I had done as you say Terry I would have left with a One year License  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ...sometimes you have to kicking against the wind.......a little   :Wink:

----------


## toddaniels

You see it is exactly the mindset like terry and a TON of other foreigners have here (more times than not, influenced by their thai significant other) which make it hard to compel thai officialdom to follow the rules as they wrote them instead of how they imagine them to be. 

To show that you can indeed "fight city hall and win" I will relate a totally off-topic but vaguely extension related story.

I had an acquaintance who had a yearly extension of stay based on being over 50. However this year she would have been out of the country when the date came up to apply for a new yearly extension. In fact she would be leaving the country almost 90 days before the expiration of her current extension and not return until several months after that. We showed up at Chaengwattana with all the documentation, bank letter, bank book, obligatory copies AND a copy of her flight itinerary showing when she was leaving and when she'd come back. 

The first officer said, CANNOT!, Can't do it, not at all. You can't apply for a new extension any earlier than 45 days before you current extension expires! She recommended letting this extension expire and start the entire process over from square one next year when the lady came back into thailand. I told her, that it didn't make sense, in fact it was nonsense and in this situation it wasn't gonna work. I said we have provided proof that this person wasn't being deceptive, wasn't tryin' to scam anything, plus in the immigration rules it says "individual cases may be decided at the discretion of the officer" and I was asking for her to use her discretionary powers. She wouldn't budge. 

So I pushed it all the way up the chain of command to the 4 stripe lady who runs the entire section. Of course that meant I had to present the same argument to three other subordinate officers each time going one level higher. The head officer had already seen and heard the story by the time I finally sat down in front of her. She scolded/chided me saying "Mr Tod you shouldn't ask for things like this". I told her, even though you say I shouldn't ask, I'm allowed to ask and I'm asking. 

She finally agreed to send the file upstairs for "consideration". Now this was on a Tuesday and the lady was flying out Saturday, so when she said they'd take it under consideration I cautioned the officer with "don't consider it too long, she leaves Saturday". Low and behold, Thursday morning she called me, told me to bring the lady out and they gave her a yearly extension of stay stamp, 87 days early! And no she didn't lose any time, they just added a year to her current expiration date. We also got another re-entry permit synced to the new extension too and she was good to go.

IF I'da taken the b/s knee jerk answer "CANNOT" off that first officer I wouldn't have found out that you can indeed push a rope IF you know how to.

I totally believe because we're foreigners here (especially so, if you can speak something that actually resembles thai) we can get a free pass dealing with bureaucracy outside the normal restrictions which thai-thai dealings take place. We (or maybe just me) can push officials way further compared to what a thai can. For the most part thais are shit scared of anyone in a too-tight uniform with colored string and bangles hanging off it. There is just no way a Thai would argue with an officer like I did or push it up thru 4 people, EVEN if that thai was totally in the right! They just culturally can't/won't do it, or if they do it, it's very rarely. 

Don't always believe that tripe like; we're guests here, don't rock the boat, do what they want, don't make plob-lems, blah-blah-blah. 

Anyway, end of the oh-so long off-topic story. . .

----------


## Pragmatic

> You see it is exactly the mindset like terry and a TON of other foreigners have here (more times than not, influenced by their thai significant other) which make it hard to compel thai officialdom to follow the rules as they wrote them instead of how they imagine them to be.


I agree Tod. The shit that's going down at Kap Choeng is beyond belief but my missus believes if we go about it the Thai way it wouldn't happen. She firmly believes that  I take some kind of offering and give it willingly, not necessary money, may be a basket of fruit. Bless her.

----------


## toddaniels

> my missus believes if we go about it the Thai way it wouldn't happen


How does that logic work exactly? The unnecessary kowtowing, foreskin tugging, reams of extra paperwork, plus the home visits for extensions based on retirement have been happening at KCI since at least June! 

Funny enough I had one immigration officer who graciously made a copy for me, using her copy machine (which BTW: is under every officer's desk at Chaengwattana) say in engrish, "You give a tip for me?" as she handed me the copy. 

Now I don't know if she was joking or not but I said in thai, "I'll give you a tip that has real value." She looked at me expectantly and I said, "Learn to speak English!" 

The look she gave me was priceless! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Pragmatic

> her copy machine (which BTW: is under every officer's desk at Chaengwattana


 They will not let you use their copier at KCI. You or your wife is expected to walk 150-200m down the road, raining or not, to get copies done. Best make sure you get the copying right or off you go again. I'd be fooked if I didn't take the missus. My walking ain't so good, but do they care?

----------


## Pragmatic

> How does that logic work exactly?


 She thinks they'd treat us more kindly if we arse licked more.




> reams of extra paperwork


It has been increasing every year. It's only the home visits and the 30 day under consideration that have really changed.

----------


## toddaniels

FWIW; out at Chaengwattana BOTH shops which make copies are in the basement at almost the exact opposite end of the soccer pitch sized government complex building. It's not that bad to get to, it just takes time.. I've known they had a copy machines under their desks for a long time, but this was the first time I'd ever asked to have a copy made. 

The thing is, you can't apply for a re-entry permit without a copy of the freshly stamped into your passport new yearly extension of stay. Sometimes if the officers handing out the queue numbers know you just got your yearly extension they won't even give you a queue number for the re-entry permit section until you go make your copy FIRST!

At least in some of the smaller offices they do it all at once at the same desk. At Chaengwattana you get your yearly extension, go make your obligatory copy, come back get a queue number, wait, turn in your stuff and wait again. 

Interestingly enough they have an online booking program for re-entry permits. In talking to one of the officers he said hardly anyone used it. I pointed out we never know how long it'll actually take to get our yearly extension so we can't book online for a re-entry permit.  :Confused: 

I was waiting out at Chaengwattana and I watched one foreigner wai'ing every Tom, Dick and Somchai officer. As he sat down next to me, I mentioned he seemed a little "wai-crazed", he told me, "You get more bees with honey." 

I said, "And you get more flies with shit! What's that gotta do with the price of whores at Nana?" 

He moved chairs.. Some people just can't handle the truth..

----------


## toddaniels

Here's a new t-shirt I thought up. I know amazing it's not a KISS t-shirt huh?
This is the front:

"See, Report STOP Corruption"

This is the back;

"Solve the problem this life(time)
Don't wait for the next one"

There is word play too, because the word ชาติ can mean country OR life. If I didn't have the second sentence the first one could be interpreted as "solve the problem for this country". Even for me that was too much.

I'll wear it out to Chaengwattana tomorrow and see how it plays with Thai Immigration Officers..  :Smile: 

So, if I'm not posting for a few days, keep an eye out on the thai news for someone at a Police Station wearing this shirt.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Pragmatic

> I'll wear it out to Chaengwattana tomorrow


A threads no good without pictures. Can you receive food parcels in Thai jails?

----------


## toddaniels

^
Not sure but tomorrow I'll find out...

----------


## BobR

> Originally Posted by toddaniels
> 
> I'll wear it out to Chaengwattana tomorrow
> 
> 
> A threads no good without pictures. Can you receive food parcels in Thai jails?


I'm sure you're joking, but don't do anything to anger them.  They an cause you a whole lot more grief than you can cause them.

----------


## toddaniels

Sorry there Bobr, you have me confused with the thais and most foreigners here with thai significant others.. Unlike those demographics of people I am NOT scared witless by any thai in a too tight uniform.

I apply for a yearly extension every year but once that stamp is in my passport I have the RIGHT to live here for a year if I follow the rules, which I do. I ain't a guest and I ain't gonna take shit off someone because they wanna flex their muscles with me. I've gone toe to toe with officers who didn't wanna do things "according to Hoyle". I'm NOT afraid to argue with thais if I feel what I'm tryin' to do is within the rules. 

The shirt turned out to be much ado about nothing. I'm sure they read it, because few foreigners wear thai script shirts, (especially ones with a GIANT stop sign emblazoned on it) but no one had balls big enough to say to my face. 

All the moto-guys, taxi drivers, door men, security, house-keepers, Soi side sellers and even the local litter-police (เทศกิจ) thought it was a great shirt.

The line between who loves the shirt and who hates it is clearly divided between the givers and the takers. <- That is sad.

----------


## Luigi

Fok all that crap.

You married guys should go and get a multi-entry 12 month Non O based on marriage.

Then when you get back with it, book cheap flights and hotels in places like Malaysia, Hong Kong, even Japan was only 5k flights not long ago, for 90 days, 180 days, 240 days, 360 days.

Nice trips away in places like Vietnam, Singapore, cheap when booked in advance, never bother with Thai immigration again - besides coming and going for your trip away every 3 months.

Life would surely be much more enjoyable.

----------


## Pragmatic

^ 


> Nice trips away, cheap when booked in advance, never bother with Thai  immigration again - besides coming and going for your trip away every 3  months.
> 
> Life would surely be much more enjoyable.


Not if you live 4-6 hours away from the airport with no direct bus connections.

----------


## Luigi

> ^ 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Nice trips away, cheap when booked in advance, never bother with Thai  immigration again - besides coming and going for your trip away every 3  months.
> 
> Life would surely be much more enjoyable.
> 			
> ...


Air Asia fly to China, Cambodia, Malaysia, India, Japan, Singapore, Myanmar, Vietnam etc. out of Khon Kaen. 

Treat yourself every 3 months and forget about documents, immigration offices, proof of funds and everything else.

Surely more enjoyable and less stressful.

----------


## Pragmatic

6+ hour drive to KK from here with no direct bus. Similar to Bkk. In fact the village where I live has no public services. Nah, I appreciate your advice Luigi but it's less hassle just to carry on with jumping through hoops than it is to get to an airport.

----------


## Luigi

Go on long-term overstay, keep 100k in a fund just in case.  :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

Have you seen the proposed overstay penalties?



> He said foreigners who turn themselves in would be barred from  re-entering Thailand for one year if their overstay time exceeds 90  days. The ban will be valid for three years if their overstay period is  more than one year. Those overstaying for more than three years will be  barred from coming back to Thailand for five full years. In the event an  overstay exceeds five years, their re-entry to Thailand will be  prohibited for the next 10 years.


 Heavy new penalties await visa overstays - The Nation

----------


## Luigi

'proposed' 


They sky fell around this time last year too.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

If something really causes you this much pain, change it.

----------


## Pragmatic

Very difficult when one has 3 small children to consider first.

----------


## Luigi

Consider moving them the fok away from Thailand would be a good consideration, to start with.  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

One must remember the last time this was being considered there was a "democratic" government in place. Now we have the military and the great leader. He has taken people off the streets for re-education, and has tried civilians in military courts. I would not put these new penalties past this dictatorship.

----------


## Humbert

^If the country doesn't get happy soon he may just close it and give us some real happiness.

----------


## toddaniels

> One must remember the last time this was being considered there was a "democratic" government in place.


Ummm, either Google is NOT my friend, I can't do simple math or you're wrong. Those "proposed" overstay penalties were run up the flagpole in July 2014.. This latest "return happiness to the people" dealy was on 22 May 2014. That would seem to me that the other proposed penalties were cooked up by the same people..

Keep in mind these are ONLY proposed at this point (even though we've been signing a piece of paper at Chaengwattana for over a year now saying we know these are the penalties, it's not worth the paper it's printed on at this point).

There are two ways these new overstay rules can be implemented; 
It goes thru the Senate & House gets voted on, gets signed by Prayuth, gets published in the Royal Gazette and becomes law 30 days after that
OR
Prayuth uses article 44 and signs it straight into law.

----------


## birding

Did my annual extension based on retirement in Lop buri on Tuesday, no problems at all, out of there in less than an hour, no mention of home visit.
Two new papers to sign one to say I understood the new overstay rules and the other some sort of addition to the TM7.

----------


## Pragmatic

Today I go to get my Extension stamp post the 30 day 'Under Consideration'. I have to wait my turn. I then hand in my passport. They pull out my file and put it with passport. Won't be long now and should be in and out in 30 minutes. How wrong I was. They have to take my paperwork etc, plus another farang's, to Chong Chom. Chong Chom is where the headman's office is and that's a 20km round trip. The headman signs it and then returned to Kap Choeng. That altogether took 2 hours of waiting before I could drive the 2 hours home. They couldn't organise a piss up in a brewery.

----------


## terry57

> Sorry there Bobr, you have me confused with the Thais and most foreigners here with Thai significant others.. Unlike those demographics of people I am NOT scared witless by any Thai in a too tight uniform.



Toddly, you do big yourself up,

Now I have no problem with that simply because you deliver the goods on the Visa front and it's very helpful indeed. 

The only reason you can big yourself up is that you are way out in front of the run of the mill Farang living in LOS. I give you credit for being smart enough to become versed in the spoken and written Thai language . 

You also have invested considerable time sorting all the visa regulations. Great stuff right there.

Forgot what I was going to Say.  :Confused: 

Anyway Toddly, you have a nice day, I'll get back to Ya.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

> If I had done as you say Terry I would have left with a One year License ...sometimes you have to kicking against the wind.......a little



Oh yes, I remember now. 

In the above situation I would of known the rules and done what you have done. That's not a hard one. 

Now regards obscure and flexible Immigration rules ,

Considering I no speaky Thai lingo I'm not in a very good position to argue the Toss with a nasty immigration officer if it kicks off. 

So with that in mind I keep my shit simple. Retirement Visa O-A gained in Perth, 90 day reports and just go home and get another one every two years. 

Never ever an issue for me so far.  You guys that live here forever suffer from flaky Immigration Officers and their ever changing whims. 

Todd can deal with it because of his Thai speaking ability and extensive knowledge of Immigration rules.

The vast majority of Farang are not in his position. That said, learn Thai,  Major in Immigration rules and then you can them tell Tod to fuk orf.  :Smile: 

Until then,    I suppose we will just have to STF up.    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## toddaniels

> That said, learn Thai,  Major in Immigration rules and then you can them tell Tod to fuk orf.


Believe me terry, I don't post to make myself seem better than any other foreigner living here, because I ain't. Although I admit, I do have an extremely high opinion of myself. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I went WAY out of my way to learn to speak this 'one-trick-pony' language, not because I love the country, the people, or the culture, but because these people suck at engrish here. I learned to disagree, argue back, ask real questions and not take b/s answers from them. 

I also learned their visa/extension rules (as they are interpreted here in Bangkok); 'inside, outside, upside down, in a box, with a fox'. I wanted to see if I could beat the thais at their own game! They wrote the hare-brained rules and if by following them I can make stuff work, well good on me. 

Every time I'm out at Chaengwattana I see person after person get caught out, without the correct copies, without having updated their bank book on the day they apply for an extension, without the right documentation or pictures for a extension based on marriage, etc. It makes me sad there are no people out there vetting paperwork BEFORE you get your queue number called and sit down in front of an officer. All it'd take is one person doing that and their thru-put would triple!   

I post as accurate of information as I can about visa/extension stuff on here. I do it because there is a wealth of misinformation out there on the inter-web concerning what can and can't be done regarding visas/extensions for thailand.  It is a mine-field for the average person who goes once a year to get a new extension of stay.

Toddly evidently had too much coffee this morning. :rofl: 

End rant.

----------


## terry57

^

Mate some of these posters like to rip the piss out of you for no good reason other than you wear Kiss T shirts or speak funny Seppo langauge. 

Myself considers your contribution to these Visa threads invaluable and it's bloody brilliant to have someone on board who really knows his stuff.

Good on you. 

Helped me out heaps with the O-A gig.

----------


## Pragmatic

> It makes me sad there are no people out there vetting paperwork BEFORE you get your queue number called and sit down in front of an officer. All it'd take is one person doing that and their thru-put would triple!


At Kap Choeng they have this person vetting paperwork prior to seeing an officer. But due to the amount of paperwork asked for it doesn't seem to speed things up.

----------


## Humbert

> At Kap Choeng they have this person vetting paperwork prior to seeing an officer. But due to the amount of paperwork asked for it doesn't seem to speed things up.


She seems to help and has a far better bedside manner than the rest of the boys in brown.
I had my home visit last week. They called and gave us a half hour's notice. My wife was out on her farm so she had to run home and round up two witnesses. I had a septic tank pumper truck blocking the driveway when they arrived which they regarded with considerable distaste and an affront to their lofty status. After that, they brought in a shit load of equipment and began their inquiries, stamping, printing and sorting. I served them wine and beer afterwards and we enjoyed a nice chat about how wonderful Thai people are - who was I to disagree? Took an hour of our time and the whole process was  pretty much a useless and unnecessary bit of Thai bureaucratic overkill.

----------


## Pragmatic

> the whole process was pretty much a useless and unnecessary bit of Thai bureaucratic overkill


 How true. Did you have to wait whilst your file was sent to Chong Chom for signing, post 30 day under consideration?

----------


## peterpan

I received my  retirement permission to stay yesterday at Udon, after some help from Toddly, so now waiting for my visit, but as its right on Christmas and close to NY their expectations of a present are likely to be sadly are let down.
Although I did let the guy at Udon keep the change from 2000 baht, but as he was really helpful I don't mind too much.

----------


## Pragmatic

> I received my retirement permission to stay yesterday at Udon, after some help from Toddly, so now waiting for my visit


 You get a visit after your extension has been granted?  :Confused:

----------


## Norton

> retirement permission to stay yesterday at Udon


Are they doing this home visit nonsense in Udon for extension for retirement purposes or are you on extension for marriage?

----------


## peterpan

> Originally Posted by peterpan
> 
> retirement permission to stay yesterday at Udon
> 
> 
> Are they doing this home visit nonsense in Udon for extension for retirement purposes or are you on extension for marriage?


yet to find out I don't see why for retirement but then yesterday on applying for a retiment they wanted my wife's tabian ban what for?

----------


## Norton

> they wanted my wife's tabian ban what for?


Ah, I see. Yes they need the tabian baan to validate your address.

----------


## peterpan

I see that makes more sense, but her house registration is 60 K away.
 anyway the imm guy seemed to get around it.

----------


## toddaniels

Unless I'm mistaken I believe peterpan received a 30 day under consideration stamp which will take him right up to when his year extension expires. Thais as a rule don't "do Christmas" and it's NOT a national holiday. I'm sure Immigration will be open for business..

That tabian baan from the thai wife nonsense when applying for an extension of stay based on retirement is just screwy. 

I bet someone could get around it by having your wife submit a TM.30. That's the document with the wordy name of  NOTIFICATION FROM FOR HOUSE-MASTER, OWNER, OR THE POSSESSOR OF THE RESIDENCE WHERE ALIEN HAS STAYED. 

Once you do that and keep the receipt of notification in your passport it means the thai where you live already informed immigration there's an "alien" living with them. In theory that should negate having to show anything else but that receipt.

Peterpan, let us know if/when they come to your house for a home visit and when you do finally get the year extension, okay?

----------


## Norton

> I bet someone could get around it by having your wife submit a TM.30. That's the document with the wordy name of NOTIFICATION FROM FOR HOUSE-MASTER, OWNER, OR THE POSSESSOR OF THE RESIDENCE WHERE ALIEN HAS STAYED.


Yes. Once done no need for the blue book.

----------


## Norton

As of last July all I showed for 1 year extension was financials, med cert and passport copies. Had already done the TM30 routine. I did take my yellow book but no need.

Btw, for those having probs with on line, 90 day check can be now done at Roiet airport. Tuesday thru Thurs.

----------


## charleyboy

> med cert


I thought that one went out, years ago?

----------


## Norton

> I thought that one went out, years ago?


It did. Came back. So say the folks at Amnat office.

----------


## Humbert

> Did you have to wait whilst your file was sent to Chong Chom for signing, post 30 day under consideration?


My visa was thru Nov 24th. I applied early. The consideration period was thru Dec 24th. They came on Nov 24th. Said to call two days before Dec 24th to make sure the paperwork was complete.

----------


## Humbert

> Originally Posted by charleyboy
> 
> I thought that one went out, years ago?
> 
> 
> It did. Came back. So say the folks at Amnat office.


Med cert is not a requirement. Sounds like another rogue rule maker.

----------


## Pragmatic

^ If you have to follow the same procedure as I had to follow then you'll be there for at least 2 hours. They'll be looking for tea money when they return your passport BTW. Unfortunately they didn't get any from me.

----------


## Humbert

> ^ If you have to follow the same procedure as I had to follow then you'll be there for at least 2 hours. They'll be looking for tea money when they return your passport BTW. Unfortunately they didn't get any from me.


Why did it take two hours?

----------


## Pragmatic

> Why did it take two hours?


First you have to take your turn in the queue. Then they search for your file. I'm not sure if they then wait for others to submit their passports. May be I was lucky as a German was also waiting for his extension stamp. So off goes a courier with our passports to the top man's office at Chong Chom, 10km away. If the guy's in then the authorization is signed. The passports are returned to Kap Choeng, stamped and given back as I recall. A guy who lives near me had to sit and wait at Kap Choeng for 4 hours.

----------


## Norton

> Sounds like another rogue rule maker


Likely. No big deal. Got the cert at local hospital. 50 baht. Was in and out of immigration in 20 mins with extension. No home visit. No hassle.

----------


## Pragmatic

I don't see what Kap Choeng is up to regarding obtaining a Retirement Extension. They now process a Retirement Extension the same as a Marriage Extension therefor negating the need for a Retirement Extension for a married man. Which means I only have to show 400,000 instead of 800,000. What's their aim?

----------


## Seekingasylum

As I said previously Pragmatic, it might be worth your time to seek Todz help in addressing this issue with Bangkok. You are quite right that they have undermined the value of a retiree extension in preference to a spouse application but why they should want to do this remains inexplicable, even from the Thai perspective. 

The thing is, if you were successful in forcing them to revert to the law as it is applied elsewhere they may try to fuck you up next year - they can be remarkably childish in their vindictiveness. But then, you know that.

----------


## Pragmatic

> As I said previously Pragmatic, it might be worth your time to seek Todz help in addressing this issue with Bangkok


If I took it up do you really think I'd get anywhere? It's a closed shop and I think it'd be just a waste of time and effort. 
I'm going down the road of getting a 'Marriage Extension' next year. Their loss as I, and others, will have 400,000 in a Thai bank instead of 800,000. These idiots seem good at shooting themselves in the foot.

----------


## Norton

For a small donation to the Norton home for unwed mothers you can use my address and never have to deal with the local yokels again.

3 hr to Amnat, 30 mins at immigration, 3 hrs back home. All sorted for another year.

----------


## Pragmatic

Thank you for your offer Mr Norton but I like being honest. There is a simpler alternative to your proposition whereby I could register myself at my wife's cousins house in Korat. Korat immigration office is closer to me than Kap Choeng and doesn't operate in the same manner. But as I say, 'I like to be honest'.
The people KC Immigration are trying to catch are the ones who are single, over 50, who are on 'Marriage Extensions'. But due to not having the 800,000 Baht they pay 18,000 Baht, under the table, at Pattaya Immigration to obtain a 'Married Extension'.
KC Immigration are chasing the wrong people. They need to look in-house at Pattaya for the cause of the problem.

----------


## Pragmatic

> The people KC Immigration are trying to catch are the ones who are single, over 50, who are on 'Marriage Extensions'. But due to not having the 800,000 Baht they pay 18,000 Baht, under the table, at Pattaya Immigration to obtain a 'Married Extension'.


Sorry, I should have said that by paying 18,000 Baht NO money has to be shown in a Thai bank account. Not even the 400,000.

----------


## toddaniels

There is NOTHING against thai immigration rules about getting a yearly extension of stay in one zone (by providing an address from that zone when you apply), then moving to another zone and turning in a change of address form plus that TM.30. 

I know people who own condos in Chiang Mai and in fact live there most of the year. Yet they come down here, camp out at and use the Nana Hotel on Sukhumvit Soi 4 as their address to get a yearly extension of stay at Chaengwattana every year. When they go back to Chiang Mai they just turn in a change of address form when they do their 90 day report.      

The BIG problem of getting those "wink-n-nod, say-no-more" back door visa extensions IS. Given the thai penchant for loving documentation, all it'd take is someone to request your file from Chonburi, Samut Prakan, Ayutthaya or any location famous for those types of stamps and you'd be caught out without the correct supporting documentation in your file.. 

That'd cancel your extension AND would expose you to having gotten a stamp without documentation too (which carries a MUCH higher penalty). It is highly unlikely the issuing officer would get more than a couple months "transfer to an inactive post" while the holder of said stamps would bear the brunt of the fallout..

People will say, "I know people who've done this for years and years with no problems", but that doesn't mean there couldn't be a problem in the future..

Buyer beware.

----------


## Seekingasylum

I recall Pragmatic saying that his immigration office in the boonies won't let him report locally if he has obtained his extension elsewhere and that they would simply refuse to accept his change of address notification.

Perhaps you could raise the issue with the boyz in Laksi and ask them how best to resolve this daft aberration currently perpetrated by the big bollox in charge of KC.

----------


## Pragmatic

> I recall Pragmatic saying that his immigration office in the boonies won't let him report locally if he has obtained his extension elsewhere and that they would simply refuse to accept his change of address notification.


I'm sorry mate. You're getting me mixed up with someone else.

----------


## toddaniels

Seekingasylum you have me confused with someone who has the slightest pull at CW.

I believe my official title with the officers out there is "Mr Tod, the f*cking pest". :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I don't believe an immigration office can refuse a change of address showing you live in their zone IF in fact you live (at least sometimes) in the area of their jurisdiction. 

There are plenty of reports on the inter-web where people had problems with their 90 day reporting. Especially when they were holidaying in other provinces and that zone wouldn't let them do a 90 day report, even though they were staying there at the time. It was because they didn't live there. 

I can't figure it out, because allegedly the 90 day online data base is country wide which would lead me to believe they can access your data from any immigration office. Perhaps the term country wide has a different meaning here in thailand...

The KCI conundrum is gonna take a bunch 'o people from that area goin' out there, raising a stink and getting a face to face meeting with the head of the office. 
Here's the link to KCI's staff 
The head of it appears to be พล.ต.ต. ชาติชาย เอี่ยมแสง although that is an old 'chain of command' pic..

Do any of the people in the pics look familiar to anyone who's had a home visit?

----------


## Norton

Hey Todd. While you're here is Bangkok requiring med cert for annual extensions? If not I'll let the gang at Amnat know.

----------


## Humbert

A guy out here on the Surin forum said that when he went in to pick up his visa they would give him a password for doing his 90 day report online. WTF?? I've done it several times and didn't use a password - only the transaction number provided to check the approval online.

----------


## toddaniels

For your very first yearly extension of stay they used to ask for it.  But now, nope I haven't seen anyone required to have it in a long time no matter if it's the first or the fortieth extension.

Now I have seen Bangkok officers get persnickety with people who get loud or aggressive with them. I saw one guy on his 9th extension based on being over 50 get confrontational with the officer because he had to update his bankbook on the day you apply (there are branches for most banks in the basement). The officer told him, after he updated his bank book to not forget to make a copy of his lease. He about blew a gasket! Personally, I've never been asked for a copy of a lease, NOT EVER! 

I think that last bit written into the rules about extensions; *"or other documentation deemed relevant by the officer"* is their catch-all.. They can pretty much ask for what every they want. 

I have found if you show up with all your eye's crossed and your tee's dotted as far as just giving them the paperwork required (not a single piece more) they usually are fine (or they are with me anyway). :Smile: 

Sorry kinda went off on a tangent there... :Confused:

----------


## toddaniels

> A guy out here on the Surin forum said that when he went in to pick up his visa they would give him a password for doing his 90 day report online.


Are you sure that guy didn't have a guest house or something? Guesthouses and hotels can access the online TM.30 program to register "aliens" who stay at their places.. It's a login/password dealy.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Here's the link to KCI's staff


That link is for Division 4 which is based in Nakhon Ratchasima (Korat).

----------


## Norton

Thanks Todd. I heard from someone else Amnat now was requiring med cert. I called and asked before mine was due and was told to bring the cert. Next time I'm there will tell them Bangkok not requiring.

----------


## boloa

> Originally Posted by toddaniels
> 
> Here's the link to KCI's staff
> 
> 
> That link is for Division 4 which is based in Nakhon Ratchasima (Korat).



Looks like KCI to me  :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

> Looks like KCI to me


Tod published a link to officers at KCI before, on another thread I recall. That link is completely different to the latest link. On the first link I pointed out officers who I recognised. I recognise no one in the latest link.
Now this link I recognise.  http://kapchoengimmigration.org/inde...03-27-14-15-56

----------


## Happy As Larry

> I recognise no one in the latest link.


I recognise the guy in the header in the photo posted by Boloa but none in the organisational chart

----------


## Humbert

After having my 'home visit' on 11/24 I went to Kap Cheong on 12/24 to have my passport stamped for my retirement extension. Took less than a half hour. Seems they have hired a couple of new girls to help with the processing. No coded appeals for tips like previous visits, according to my wife.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Took less than a half hour.


Didn't they make you wait at Kap Cheong whilst your passport was taken to Chong Chom for signing by the top honcho?

----------


## boloa

12/24 ....thats this weeks Lotto numbers taken care of...nice one Humbert   :Smile:

----------


## boloa

> Originally Posted by Humbert
> 
>  Took less than a half hour.
> 
> 
> Didn't they make you wait at Kap Cheong whilst your passport was taken to Chong Chom for signing by the top honcho?


I don't think this is a regular occurrence, just a bit of bad timing  :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

It happened to a farang in the same village as me and he told me, before I went 2 weeks later, that is how they now did things. See post #91. May be they've now changed that method?

----------


## Humbert

> Originally Posted by Humbert
> 
>  Took less than a half hour.
> 
> 
> Didn't they make you wait at Kap Cheong whilst your passport was taken to Chong Chom for signing by the top honcho?


No, the stamping was done by a official and handed off to the head guy at the desk on the right for his signature who then handed it to me. 
Maybe he has personal reasons for being at home on the day you went and thus the delay.
Anyway it's over until next year.

----------


## Pragmatic

If the same '30 day under consideration' stamp is still in operation come next year then I'm going for a 'Marriage Extension' as there is no real difference to a 'Retirement Extension', bar the amount of money in the bank.

----------


## stroller

^
More paperwork, certificates etc. required = more hassle.

----------


## Pragmatic

Not really. It's unbelievable as to the paperwork, plus a home visit, required for a 'Retirement Extension' at KCI these days.

----------


## Humbert

> Not really. It's unbelievable as to the paperwork, plus a home visit, required for a 'Retirement Extension' at KCI these days.


I guess they just want to know us on a more personal level so they can bring us happiness. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Happy As Larry

> Seems they have hired a couple of new girls to help with the processing.


Not really 'hired'. Theya re students from a local uni doing internships for their course. They seem to alternate between Buriram and Surin

----------


## Humbert

> Not really 'hired'. Theya re students from a local uni doing internships for their course. They seem to alternate between Buriram and Surin


They looked older than uni students. How do you know this? :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

Look at their uniforms (and badge)?

----------


## stroller

> Look at their uniforms


Perv alert!  :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

> Not really 'hired'. Theya re students from a local uni doing internships for their course. They seem to alternate between Buriram and Surin


  More so at Korat Immigration from my observations.

----------


## PeeCoffee

> Originally Posted by Pragmatic
> 
> 
> Not really. It's unbelievable as to the paperwork, plus a home visit, required for a 'Retirement Extension' at KCI these days.
> 
> 
> I guess they just want to know us on a more personal level so they can bring us happiness.


Possibly if they did this shyte with 'immigrants ' in our native land , things might be different. Possibly.

At the very least , few would chose to listen to the Trump-meister's spiel.

Bottom line: Busy-body work creates jobs in Candy-land.  :ourrules: 
(ie: Just look at some of our own Federally-funded projects and organizations.)

Note: my real annoyance is having to make the trip back to KCI 30 days after filing application for extension to receive the stamp. I personally don't require visiting the border market quarterly though I'm sure many wives and partners wish to help spend their farang money.  :bananaman: 
Maybe someone is trying to book accommodations to expats in KC (just joking , maybe not ).

----------


## Humbert

> I personally don't require visiting the border market quarterly


Why would you have to go quarterly?

----------


## PeeCoffee

[/QUOTE]
Note: my real annoyance is having to make the trip back to KCI 30 days after filing application for extension to receive the stamp. I personally don't require visiting the border market quarterly though I'm sure many wives and partners wish to help spend their farang money.  :bananaman: 
Maybe someone is trying to book accommodations to expats in KC (just joking , maybe not ).[/QUOTE]
^^^^^
Like I wrote above, I personally don't require visiting the border market currently.

I thought I made it clear that my annoyance was the two trips to KCI 30 days apart.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Humbert

> Maybe someone is trying to book accommodations to expats in KC (just joking , maybe not ).


[/QUOTE]

Maybe Gotlost has a little deal going with the immigration cops since he's so chummy with them?

----------


## Pragmatic

> Maybe Gotlost has a little deal going with the immigration cops since he's so chummy with them?


God, how I hate that cnut. I've a mind to visit his place and miss the bowl when having a siht in his toilet.
Have you visited his restaurant/cafe Humbert?

----------


## Humbert

^No I don't think so. Which one is it? I know it's not Starbeams. I think the only other Farang restaurant I've eaten at in Surin is Farang Connection and it sucked big time.

----------


## boloa

> Originally Posted by Humbert
> 
> Maybe Gotlost has a little deal going with the immigration cops since he's so chummy with them?
> 
> 
> God, how I hate that cnut. I've a mind to visit his place and miss the bowl when having a siht in his toilet.
> Have you visited his restaurant/cafe Humbert?


He ( or should we say his wife  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  http://surincoffeeshops.blogspot.com...ap-choeng.html  )  has closed it down now  and have started a small organic garden place just down the road...your siht could now come in useful  :Smile:  

BTW Humbert ...he did a little thread on SF about how Spent Christmas Eve with local The Royal Thai Army Rangers 2609 ......Yes indeed ,very chummy with the BiB and the Army in that Locale  




> Spent Christmas Eve with The Royal Thai Army Rangers 2609. They are tasked with security for the Prasat Ta Khawi area. There were about 50 in attendance at their end year celebration. The Prasat Ta Kawi site is in Surin province about 45 km from Kap Choeng by road and 25 km direct line from our home. GPS 14.352191176, 103.37348443 . The army camp we visited was about 5 km away. Prasat Ta Khawi was the site for very heavy fighting and casualties by the 2609 in April 2011. Prasat Ta Khwai is accessible by an excellent road and is worth the visit. You will be required to leave a dl at the security check point. There are numerous field post about the temple site and at the the temple there are at least 6 rangers. The car park is about 300 meters from the site and its ALL UP HILL. FORK ME but with assistance of the rangers I made it. Note to Coffee this is not the site your thanking of. Your thanking of Prasat Ta Meaun a little further to the west. AND Croc the RTA Rangers 2609 are out of Lahan Sai. Photos to follow.

----------


## toddaniels

I thought that "facilitator" who had the internet coffee shop and compiled paperwork for people was someone called "urleft" on the BR forum.. There's a "gotlost" on there too though so I dunno.. :Confused: 

I wouldn't want to be chummy with ANY of the Immigration officers. I know they don't wanna be my friend and I don't wanna be theirs either!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I have found if you treat them with a bit of condescension mixed with thinly veiled contempt they're more likely to do their jobs. 

Then again, that's just my experience. Your mileage may vary...  :Smile:

----------


## Humbert

> There's a "gotlost" on there too though so I dunno..


Probably the same dude. Anyway, he's very defensive about the status quo. Who knows what his motivations are other than obviously trying to play the part of a big man in a very small pond.

----------


## PeeCoffee

"I wouldn't want to be chummy with ANY of the Immigration officers. I know they don't wanna be my friend and I don't wanna be theirs either!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I have found if you treat them with a bit of condescension mixed with thinly veiled contempt they're more likely to do their jobs. 
Then again, that's just my experience. Your mileage may vary..."[/QUOTE]

C'mon Todd. I always felt that one should marry a nice looking IO thereby never having to deal with the inconvenience or crap associated with making an extension based on marriage or retirement. 
Funny that you feel differently about that.

Just think , with your Thai language ability you would quickly become a rising star among 'teaching English for ASEAN ' to IMM staff. Your future would be unlimited in LOS (IMO).

Sure there could be a significant downside. If the relationship goes south or you piss her off you'll be packing your bags rather quickly.

Then again , maybe sitting on the soi joshing with the boyz drinking Sang Som and Leo watching the Uni's walk by isn't a half bad kind of recreational retirement either.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## boloa

> Originally Posted by toddaniels
> 
> There's a "gotlost" on there too though so I dunno..
> 
> 
> Probably the same dude. Anyway, he's very defensive about the status quo. Who knows what his motivations are other than obviously trying to play the part of a big man in a very small pond.


Two different people, "urleft" has a Computer Shop in Buriram ( his wife has  :Wink:  ) and " Gotlost" has a Coffee Shop ( his wife had  :Wink:  ) near KCL .Both know everything about visa renewals and how to by-pass work-permits   :Smile:

----------


## PeeCoffee

Duplicate post deleted. :Sorry1:

----------


## toddaniels

> I always felt that one should marry a nice looking IO


Funny you should say that PeeCoffee; I have had my eye on a few Immigration Officers at Chaengwattana for a while now. However, my appearance and coarse manners don't exactly endear me to them, or so it would seem. 

One 3 stripe Police Major, I was attempting to 'get to know' said to me, "Mister Tod, if you wore something other than KISS t-shirts and Levis you would ALMOST look handsome". I told her, "If I showed up here in a suit and tie, none of you would know who I was." She quipped right back, "As soon as you'd open your mouth we would know it was you.. A tiger can't change its stripes."  

I hafta say those officers are extremely tolerant of me, the way I am, the way I act with them and that's all I need really. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PeeCoffee

ed zachary. ;-)

----------


## Farangbaba

I live in Khon Kaen and, over the years, have gone down most of the routes for extensions mentioned here.  The last few years I have gone for the Retirement extension and found it to be both quick and totally painless. Passport with a copy of the pages with the visa and entry stamps, application form TM7, 2 passport photos, copy of the "Departure card, TM6, letter from the British Embassy not over 6 months old, giving proof of earnings, which must be over 65K Baht per month in my case, a copy of today's current exchange rates. 
Plus of course 1,900 Baht fee. All done and dusted in about 10 minutes.

----------


## Pragmatic

I, and may others, used to do the 'Retirement Extension' due to it being easier than a 'Marriage Extension' to obtain. But it's no longer the case at Kap Choeng Immigration. I sincerely hope their interpretation of rules doesn't become a national thing.

----------


## boloa

> I live in Khon Kaen and, over the years, have gone down most of the routes for extensions mentioned here.  The last few years I have gone for the Retirement extension and found it to be both quick and totally painless. Passport with a copy of the pages with the visa and entry stamps, application form TM7, 2 passport photos, copy of the "Departure card, TM6, letter from the British Embassy not over 6 months old, giving proof of earnings, which must be over 65K Baht per month in my case, a copy of today's current exchange rates. 
> Plus of course 1,900 Baht fee. All done and dusted in about 10 minutes.


Yes... the way it should be .....and the way it was at KCI ( maybe 30 minutes ) until lunatics took over the asylum  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Pragmatic

Hopefully 2016 is the turning point and things will improve. They certainly couldn't get any fcuking worse. Happy New Year KCI  :finger:

----------


## boloa

From a local Buriram Forum 




> I returned to KCI for my retirement extension this morning following the home visit which took place before Christmas. Visa extension granted no problem however there was an interesting little twist. The IO re-checked all the paperwork and then another IO requested that I follow him to an outdoor seating area adjacent to the toilets. There I was introduced to his boss ( he stated head of KCI and was in civilian clothes) who checked passport and then gave a small speech about the consequences should any foreigner on a retirement visa be found working in Thialand. He requested assurance that I fully understood I could not work and stated that they were aware of many foreigners who ran businesses in wives names. He stated that the Immigration Office employed detectives to check on this and anyone discovered working would leave the country permanently. Another gent there for his visa got the same speech. Wives were requested to be present also. The above was delivered on Thai and and English. 
> After that I was returned to the main office and passport stamped. Then waited another 45 mins for my re- entry permit to be processed but they were kind enough to do the photocopy of the new retirement extension to add to my already completed pack.
> Total time 1hr 30min and all quite friendly and polite. 
> That's that out the way for another year.


  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Pragmatic

I never got the speech by the head of KCI, but my farang neighbour did. So farangs wives have a business.  :Confused:  Nothing wrong in that, is there? 
What next for KCI? A ban on farangs wives having farms, shops etc in order to apply for an extension?

----------


## PeeCoffee

While I was there I said that while you're at it you might as well have your team fingerprint everyone on your home visits.
Thirty minutes later the big cheese granted me an audience.

I was offered a job.
I replied , "Nah , you can't fool me. I'm not working without a visa based on work and a work permit from Dept of Labour."

The big cheese smiled and stated, "Somchai, get this guy signed up. I like how he thinks."
We shook hands and I left with my extension based on retirement.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> I never got the speech by the head of KCI, but my farang neighbour did. So farangs wives have a business.  Nothing wrong in that, is there? 
> What next for KCI? A ban on farangs wives having farms, shops etc in order to apply for an extension?


I'm not sure which I despise the most, the corrupted bosses in Bangkok who are complicit in farang boiler room scams or the tinpot, provincial nazis strutting around exercising his power in targeting businesses run by farang through the spouse incorporated company vehicle which generates income, employment and taxes for the Thai in circumstances not otherwise available to them. And they are supporting the extended family, helping to pay education fees and no doubt subsidising medical costs in emergencies.

They truly are an ungrateful, thick-headed bunch of ghastly self-serving neanderthals too inept to find any real employment.

----------


## toddaniels

^Seekingasylum, IF I knew how to "green" someone, I would green you for that post..

----------


## Seekingasylum

I have a PayPal account into which you may donate.

----------


## OhOh

> I'm not sure which I despise the most, .............


Thank god it only happens in Thailand, I can't wait until I return to live in the land of the nanny state which "takes care" of all my needs *FOR FREE*.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nidhogg

> Hopefully 2016 is the turning point and things will improve. They certainly couldn't get any fcuking worse.




 :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: 

Thanks for that.  Made my day.  "Could not get any worse".   :rofl:

----------


## baldrick

> ^Seekingasylum, IF I knew how to "green" someone, I would green you for that post..


click on the scales under his avatar - "I approve" is checked as default - write "you silly old sausage " in the text box and click ok

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by toddaniels
> 
> ^Seekingasylum, IF I knew how to "green" someone, I would green you for that post..
> 
> 
> click on the scales under his avatar - "I approve" is checked as default - write "you silly old sausage " in the text box and click ok


Now, now.  You know you must leave the repo you want to give as unchecked.  Don't confuse toddaniels.

----------


## Humbert

My sister-in-law, who lives next door, told me that two guys from immigration turned up unannounced a couple of days ago when my wife and I were out. They said they wanted to take some pictures of me in front of my house. Very odd since they did this a few months ago when they visted my home as part of the visa extension approval process. She said it seemed like they were surprised I was not there and wanted to know where I was. Seems like they are getting really agressive with their investigations out here in Surin trying to turn up guys working on their retirement visas.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Seems like they are getting really agressive with their investigations out here in Surin trying to turn up guys working on their retirement visas.


That doesn't surprise me as arriving unexpectedly is the only way they are going to catch working farangs out. I'm not saying you're working but a good few are one way or the other and they know it IMO.

----------


## Pragmatic

Humbert have you heard if KCI are still doing the home visits for a Retirement Extension? If it's still being done when my extension is up for renewal them I'll just get the Marriage Extension.

----------


## Humbert

^Last time I was there, a month ago, they were still telling farangs that they were coming for a visit.
On your earlier point, I have no worries, I don't work unless driving my wife around when she is running to her shops is work, in any case it's uncompensated.

----------


## Pragmatic

> I don't work unless driving my wife around when she is running to her shops is work, in any case it's uncompensated.


I believe even voluntary unpaid work(?) requires permission. I'm open to correction.

----------


## Humbert

> I believe even voluntary unpaid work(?) requires permission. I'm open to correction.


I'm not going to sweat driving occasionally when my wife snoozes. If they think that qualifies as work they can kick me out. Fuk em.

----------


## Pragmatic

I wouldn't put it past Immigration around Buriram, Korat and Surin to set an example. Have been dealing with them for 10+ years at 6 different offices over those years and they've all proved to be awkward fcukers.

----------

